# DraftExpress reports Suns-Sonics blockbuster "very close"



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1369

... The deal is still unknown, but the names being tossed around are:

Shawn Marion
Leandro Barbosa
#27

Rashard Lewis
Danny Fortson
#10


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow. 

PG - Steve Nash/20th pick
SG - Raja Bell/Eddie House/10th pick
SF - Rashard Lewis/James Jones/Dijon Thompson
PF - Boris Diaw/Tim Thomas (re-signed?)/Fortson
C - Amare Stoudemire/Kurt Thomas

This would be a tremendous trade for Phoenix, because they save money and they also could pick up a pretty darn good player at 10, plus their backup to Nash at 20. 

Seattle would be making themselves contenders with this move as well, plus it would mean that Ridnour is either being moved or they are just going with a team that can run all day long.

Seattle

PG - Ridnour/Watson
SG - Allen/Barbosa
SF - Marion/Wilkens/Gebale
PF - Wilcox/Collison
C - Swift/Petro


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

How is Lewis defensively? I do not get to see him play often.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

that has to be the stupidest RUMOR this offseason.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> that has to be the stupidest RUMOR this offseason.



How is that stupid? Rashard Lewis is 10x better at the 3pt shooting and we have Diaw to keep us versatile. Also, we get rid of the retard Barbosa. Thats the best deal I've heard all year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Also, wouldn't it allow Phoenix to re-sign Tim for 3/4 mil? 
That makes the deal even better. Rashard can't replace Marion's rebounding. 
But Rashard/Kurt/Amare/Diaw will do just fine.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lewis would be SICK on the Suns just SICK.

I doubt Barbosa and Fortson would be involved. If Barbosa was in it I would want Petro.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Lewis would be SICK on the Suns just SICK.
> 
> I doubt Barbosa and Fortson would be involved. If Barbosa was in it I would want Petro.



Does anyone else smell an Amareca abandonment of Shawn Marion?



Its the Joe Johnson episode all over again.

Oh yes. Shawn Marion is going to be the most overrated player in the league next year.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> How is that stupid? Rashard Lewis is 10x better at the 3pt shooting and we have Diaw to keep us versatile. Also, we get rid of the retard Barbosa. Thats the best deal I've heard all year.


Please tell me why we need three point shooting when we have Bell, Nash, Barbosa, and Jones. That's the LAST thing we need. Dumb dumb trade. Don't do it Suns...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It would be nice to get someone who actually slams the ****ing ball.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce1-ax5TRdA&search=Rashard Lewis


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

please don't draft Sheldon with the 10th pick, we want to trade own and draft him at number 12


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We would most likely take Carney at #10.

Simmons, Armstrong, Brewer,M.Williams I guess would be options too depending on what happens with the first 9 picks.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

rdm2 said:


> How is Lewis defensively? I do not get to see him play often.


Rashard is kinda weak defensively, but he is a darn good overall shooter.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmmm this is interesting. I really don't want to see Marion leave and we hear rumours all summer every summer but this is prob up there with the best. We save money getting Lewis and he would be great for us, however i don't see how he would be that much different from TT for us, and we loose Marions rebounding. I don't want Fortson. We either don't include Barbosa or we get something else. Getting the #10 and keeping #21 is very good for us. Although it is crap to loose Marion, he will most likely be leaving next off season. I would still rather keep Marion and still try and move up, but if Marion is getting moved this looks like the best option we have been given.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Rashard is not the best one-on-one defender, but a decent team defender. He also has a knack of getting defensive stops at crucial times. However, he is a soft rebounder, tends to get nagging foot injuries (has had shoulder issues as well) at important parts of the season, and that is pretty annoying. I am a Rashard fan though...I like him, but if the Supes can get Marion FOR Rashard, losing him doesn't hurt so much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

before everyone gets excited, did you not see the comments made by D'Antoni for the last rumor? 

I like Lewis, he is one of my favorite players but I doubt this happens as well. 

LINK 



> Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni also told the East Valley/Scottsdale (Ariz.) Tribune this week that the 6-7, 228-pound Marion -- who averaged 20.4 points, 11.7 rebounds, 1.85 steals, 1.6 assists and 1.15 blocks in the Suns' 20-game playoff run to the Western Conference finals -- is not on the market.
> 
> "You can ignore it [the rumors],'' D'Antoni said. "I'll tell you what's going to happen: Someone will call me and I'll listen, because you always have to listen. And then we'll go, 'No.' And then it will be in the paper the next day that we're interested.
> 
> ''You have to roll with the punches, but Shawn knows we're close, and we're not doing anything like that.''


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> How is that stupid? Rashard Lewis is 10x better at the 3pt shooting and we have Diaw to keep us versatile. Also, we get rid of the retard Barbosa. Thats the best deal I've heard all year.



Man, you know Barbosa played a lot better this year than last year. He played more out of control then. He was key for us in the playoffs this yr.


As for Marion, we'll be trading a guy who does everything for us, for Lewis, who will opt out next yr and get basically nothing for Marion.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> How is that stupid? Rashard Lewis is 10x better at the 3pt shooting and we have Diaw to keep us versatile. Also, we get rid of the retard Barbosa. Thats the best deal I've heard all year.


OK, let's break this down.

Marion and Barbosa for #10, Lewis and Fortson

Lewis is probably going to opt out next year with his player option and go for more money, which the Suns will not be able to pay. He walks. 

Fortson will not play for the Suns, he's too slow and there's bad blood there for what he did to Zarko back in the day. The Suns would only want him for his expiring contract.

Now, you just traded Marion and Barbosa for a #10 pick. Wow, sucks for our future. If we're going to trade Marion I'd rather trade him straight up to Toronto for the #1 pick, because Marion and Barbosa for the #10 just flat out sucks.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

When you put it like the this trade sucks. lol. I think Lewis would be a great player on the Suns, but Marion is an excellent player. We would loose alot of hustle and defence without Marion. Marion brings alot to this team, if Marion had a jumpshot he would be so lethal. I don't want to see Marion out of a Suns uniform. However his contract can't mean that we do not resign Diaw. Barbosa i think is gone at the end of the year, he fired his old agent and hired a new one and is looking for the 7-8 million. Thats above what he is worth to us. I think we should deal Barbosa and a pick in order to move up in the draft if thats what he is really looking for. Its just too bad Sarver wont go into Luxury land just a little.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> Sarver wont go into Luxury land just a little.



he said, he knows eventually we'll have to, but doesn't think a team in our market can do it all the time.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> OK, let's break this down.
> 
> Marion and Barbosa for #10, Lewis and Fortson
> 
> ...


Exactly. 
these rumors have to stop, the Suns core can not go anywhere, some say were favorites to win the title next year depending how amares comeback turns out. we need to address the point guard spot in the draft, and i would say Jordan Farmer would be a good selection with the 21st pick worst case scenario. Best case, we could pick up Sene, and pick up Shannon Brown with the 27th pick to back up Nash. 
and also if we wanted to trade barbosa, i think we could get a good contributer considering the rising of barbs stock in the playoffs.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I've said it once and I'll say it again. I'd rather trade Amare for KG then trade Marion.

This is absurd. If Sarver trades arguably the Suns best player away to avoid the luxury tax, we all need to booo him next year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

lol at trading Amare

This is not just a rumor, It has merit I know from someone who is close to the league. The Suns also have at least 1 secret workout with guys who will go between 10-15.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Amareca said:


> lol at trading Amare
> 
> This is not just a rumor, It has merit I know from someone who is close to the league.


Chad Ford does not count


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amareca said:


> lol at trading Amare
> 
> This is not just a rumor, It has merit I know from someone who is close to the league. The Suns also have at least 1 secret workout with guys who will go between 10-15.



Yeah, just like the last one had merit, it was supposedly in "serious consideration." You saw D'Antoni's comments about not trading Shawn. And Bulls GM Paxson was even asked about that deal and he sounded as if they never talked about it.

This deal makes no sense when you break it down.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well I know from someone who works for the league that it has merit, not someone who works for espn...


----------



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

> D'Antoni said. "I'll tell you what's going to happen: Someone will call me and I'll listen, because you always have to listen. And then we'll go, 'No.' And then it will be in the paper the next day that we're interested.


..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> before everyone gets excited, did you not see the comments made by D'Antoni for the last rumor?
> 
> I like Lewis, he is one of my favorite players but I doubt this happens as well.
> 
> LINK


Every ****ing GM says that ****. They say it so if they can't get a good trade then they can say "Well, see, I told you weren't trading him" 

But we can't keep Marion and expect to pay everyone else. Hes got to go sometime and what if we can't get a good deal like this next year? Rashard Lewis is at the same skill level as Marion. 
I think the GMs need to consider this. Also, Barbosa is not the future for this team. He can score thats about it. His decision making is one of the worse in the league. He needs to go.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Every ****ing GM says that ****. They say it so if they can't get a good trade then they can say "Well, see, I told you weren't trading him"
> 
> But we can't keep Marion and expect to pay everyone else. Hes got to go sometime and what if we can't get a good deal like this next year? Rashard Lewis is at the same skill level as Marion.
> I think the GMs need to consider this. Also, Barbosa is not the future for this team. He can score thats about it. His decision making is one of the worse in the league. He needs to go.



Rumors of trading Marion have existed since when? A long time right? And it hasn't happened.


And man, Rashard does not have the same skill level as Marion. Marion is all around better than Lewis. Marion rebounds better, plays more minutes, is more consistent, plays with more energy, gets more steals, a lot better defensive player, especially playing SF's. He is also the threat we have to block a shot besides Amare. He gets a 2 a game. Seriously, we'll miss what Marion brings to this team. Only thing Lewis has on Marion is 3 pt shooting and ability to post up. *That is it.* I like Lewis, but not at the expense of Marion.

I know eventually, we may have to trade him, but even with those comments, and how everyone says that, like you said. He's also said it makes no sense to trade Marion with Amare coming off injury. And we do not know what we get with Lewis..and it's not nearly enough with what we get with Marion.

Besides, did you not see. We trade Marion and Barbosa for Lewis and #10. Lewis walks next yr, and all we get in the #10 pick thats it.

Barbosa has improved his decision making, and played well for us. When he played well off the bench, we won most games. Sure, I'd take other guys over him, but don't act he has done nothing this yr.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets just go over the ****ing cap already. We need the Matrix and we need TT.
So, lets just go over the cap for a season or two and then fix it later. 
I want Marion to stay. This sucks.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Lewis can flat-out score, but his weakness is his inability to pull-up. He's been improving every year, and still is. But I still love this trade for Seattle.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

throw ridnour in the deal instead of fortson 

Diaw/KT
Amare/TT?
Lewis/J. Jones
Bell/S. Brown? G. Diaz?
Nash/Ridnour

i like that roster for phx.

i think seattle would bite on the #10 pick as well, so we could get another very talented player at that spot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> throw ridnour in the deal instead of fortson
> 
> Diaw/KT
> Amare/TT?
> ...



still, we're not as good without Marion though. I'm shocked you even proposed that haha.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah, but im thinking long term, gettin in sum young talent, and getting are players extended so they'd be together for a while.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we need to have one run with this team healthy and all together before we change anything. We'd be fine cap wise till next yr. We also have 2 picks this yr, maybe 1 by draft rolls around, and 2 picks next yr with Atlanta's which could be as high as 4. Future wise, I think we're pretty set.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I think we need to have one run with this team healthy and all together before we change anything. We'd be fine cap wise till next yr. We also have 2 picks this yr, maybe 1 by draft rolls around, and 2 picks next yr with Atlanta's which could be as high as 4. Future wise, I think we're pretty set.


i 100% agree with you. This team needs to make one more run at the title together. We have a great team, why mess with it? But these Marion rumors got me thinkin if we might really pulll the trigger on a trade. I dont know wat to think?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

saw this before. said it was posted 8 hrs ago. probably doesn't mean a lot yet

link 



> No Marion Deal
> MOVING MARION: There are several rumors floating around about the Suns trading Shawn Marion – while moving Shawn is an old story – he is not happy with his place in Phoenix, the deals being bantered about in the press are simply wishful thinking according to sources close to the Suns. Suns GM and head coach Mike D’Antoni says he’s spoken with several teams asking about Shawn and has turned them all away, yet he continues to see the reports in the paper saying his club was close to a deal. Suns sources say until Amare Stoudemire proves he’s healthy enough to play the season the Suns are not going to risk tearing the team apart just yet. There is truth to Leandro Barbosa being available – the Suns have told a number of agents in the draft process that they did not feel they could retain LB in free agency which is a year away for Leandro.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I think Barbosa has become a solid player but he is not worth 6-8 million a year.

If we have to ship him away I won't feel too bad.

I told ya Marion was staying.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm praying this trade goes down, only because I want to see Amareca do a 180 on Marion the same way he did Marbury and Joe Johnson.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm praying this trade goes down, only because I want to see Amareca do a 180 on Marion the same way he did Marbury and Joe Johnson.



He's been wanting to trade Marion since midseason lol. He's already turned on him

But boooo, not a good reason for it to go down. I'll be super pissed, if it does.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

According to Chad Ford on ESPN insider (although, I read this somewhere else) both Seattle and Phoenix told him today that this rumor was totally bogus. While there was discussion about moving up to 10, he was told by both sides that Lewis and Marion never entered the conversation. He also said, that Fortson will never wear Suns uniform.

Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Overall, this trade happening seems about as likely as this trade happening... interesting as it is:

http://realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=3192544


----------

